# NC Dam Upper Pool 4-2-2014



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THE WHOLE STORY! 

Quote Matt; "I'm more hooked than ever... Lol I honestly would rather fish the rivers any day over the local lakes.... I dunno what it is about it, but I love it down there".

LMBO,,,, right!
That Damn River will 'Call Your Name!' It sure gets into your BLOOD.
Chris & I towed the 16'er down and hit our usual places. 
Found a nice hole, anchored, & beat the spot to death. Jigs & twisters mostly. 3 different colors, with Powerbait, Gulp & or Joshies. We tossed slip eggs w floaters(3 different colors), then plain hooks with 2 fatheads,,, even with Powerbait & minnows. We did the Pop & Stop, slow-drag, fast drag, up, down & sideways! Then we started throwing the slip bobbers along shore,,, hoping for some smallies, specks or even a rock bass.

Nothing Hit Nothing,,,, so we moved down to the next hole & started all over again.
Chris hooked a 5# carp, and I hooked about an 8# something for 15seconds. We never got to see it.
About the 3rd hole, we started getting some hits on the slip eggs with floaters & or with our jigs with powerbait & minnie. EVER HIT WAS SHORT! We missed about 10 minnie steal'n fish! At least now we KNOW there's something down there to EAT.????? 
5 hours later,,, still nothing in the cooler!
Now it's getting late.
We figured that we would drift down the river on the way back to the ramp & use 1/4-3/8oz jigs, 'Christmas Lights' powerbait twisters & tip 'em with a fathead. 
We didn't drift 30' and WHAM!!! I caught a 5#-6# sheephead! 
DAMN!!! Maybe THAT'S THE TRICK!? We had to be drifting? OMG!

So we ran all the way back up to that first hole and started drifting over the rocks. WHAM! again,,, Chris landed the first nice keeper sauger. Snag, back-up, snag, back-up, WHAM! I missed one. Back to the top. Wham! I landed another sauger. Back up again,,, WHAM! a 21 1/2" WALLEYE! OMGWTF!!!

Now it's too dark to see good, so we packed it up and headed in. 
3 VERY FAST/SHORT drifts over 3 holes, about 100yds total,,,, 4 good hits in 15 min. and we finally had 3 fish in the cooler! Bitch is,,, we had to leave!
The sauger were 15-1/2" & the walleye 21.5".


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Way to go Jerry!! We used pull up as close to the n.c. dam as we were allowed then drift and vertical jig and caught many limits!! Now they haved moved those bouys straight across it is not near as good!! Good luck buddy!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a real pig for a river walleye. Nice going!:B


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

That deserves a Joe Dirt "dang"


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lifes a garden dig it jerry


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys,,,, maybe this weekend, we'll get back down,,, IF it doesn't get too muddy!?

Did you see this prediction?
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Looks like ALL the gaits will be open and the fish'll be pushed into the FEEDERS & backwashes,,,, Let's HOPE! 

Buckeyebowman '21in is NOT the usual Pig for that River'
Ahhhh,,, Not even close. 
These pics are from last year & are a TAD BETTER.
This is what I'm still looking for this year, You'll have to join us,,,
( I'm always looking for a reason to repost these pics,,, Thanks ;>)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, dude! Those are some nice 'eyes and, looks like, saugeye? Don't know why I'm surprised though. Last time I fished Beaver Creek I went down the big hill, crossed the bridge, turned up another road (sorry, I don't remember the names of the roads, but I could drive there tomorrow), found a place to park and started bumping around on the river. First good hole I saw I flipped a Blakemore Road Runner out and swam it around in there and, BANG!, an 18" 'eye! About 3+ miles from the Ohio! 

Yeah, I really need to get out. I'll be at the club for the stocking on Thurs, and opening day. Looking to have some fun!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Gary!

Trout opener,,, Ya, we all hope to be out there too, Sat. It's a royal ball,,, just watching the 'newbies' launch their boats at the drop-off!! 

Let me know the next time you want to go explore way up the Beaver.
I have friends that catch smallies & eyes way up around rt7, down to rt170.
All I can find is suckers! But that's OK too,,, I'll use 'em for bait!

We sure haven't been doing very good down at the mouth. 

*More Friends reports from Sunday afternoon;*
Pymi NW end, two guys caught 47 keeper specs.
NE side two others caught an assortment of specks & perch.
Paul & Rick went up to Pa, for steelhead. Caught 5 quick, couldn't get the last one,,,, the stocked smolts were stealing all the fatheads.
Chris & I went back down the Mahoning yesterday 2 hrs before the rain,,, With fatheads, shinners, & rubber. We never got a hit this time,,,,,,


----------

